# Gooseberry Falls



## CanonFob (Feb 3, 2015)

This was taken with my iPhone5 08/13/2014 During my 1 year wedding anniversary.



2014-08-13 18.08.30 Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## CanonFob (Feb 3, 2015)

CanonFob said:


> This was taken with my iPhone5 08/13/2014 During my 1 year wedding anniversary.View attachment 94701
> 2014-08-13 18.08.30 Flickr - Photo Sharing


This is suppose to go in:
*It's not the camera, it's the photographer: Photo Assignment thread*


----------

